# RARE! never before seen video of lulu!



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

muhahaha! 
so a few days ago it was REALLY warm outside so i took Lulu out on the deck with me for a little bit. after a little while of cuddleing with me out side i took her back in and decided id clean her cage, so i put her in her play pen and put her wheel in there also (which she NEVER uses in daylight in front of people) so as im cleaning i hear her start running! so i ran and got my camera. :mrgreen: i dont know why but she was super hyper after being outside, it was soo cute! hehe
anyways here is the RARE! HISTORICAL! video! :lol: 
hope you enjoy 






*edited to switch videos. my youtube accont got hacked so i had to make a new one =\


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

What a great video! LuLu is a cutie. I have been waiting to see a CWS in action for a long time. Her nose at the end is priceless. 

Thank you!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww u should have named Lulu :idea: Speedy :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Look at those little legs go. :lol: Great video.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ditto Nancy, great vid and cute little blurry sonic legs. :lol:


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

haha i loves seeing her go!
My little guy still hasnt taken to his wheel yet 
Great vid!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hehe, thanks everyone. i just love watchin her little legs go! its the funnest thing to watch :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lulu is just adorable. I have watched this video over and over because she is fascinating to look at. Did I hear you say you are giving her to me as a gift?????????? Why thank you!!!!!!!!!! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it when they run one way and stop but switch directions and the wheel is still wanting to go the other direction. I do not think Ace would of let me video tape him with that much light!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

shetland said:


> Did I hear you say you are giving her to me as a gift??????????


hmmm i dont believe i said that... hehehe



sillybowtie said:


> I do not think Ace would of let me video tape him with that much light!


i didint think Lulu would let me eather! but she was just so hyper that day! it was quite funny


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I love watching hedgies run. We went to a military surplus store and bought and Army flash light that came with the different colored lenses for around $5. With the red lens in Dora doesnt seem to notice and will wheel away like mad under mom and dads watchful eye lol


----------

